# Aquarium Backgrounds



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

I have not had a lot of different backgrounds over the years. I was wondering what type of background you all think shows the fish off the best. When I had a 100 gallon Cichlid tank I had the crush coral (I believe that was what it was called - light colored sand) and lava rock, a few fake plants and a dark blue background. It was a plexi-glass (sp?) tank so there were no seams or frame. The stand was a medium dark wood and it all looked well together. 

The 55 gallon tank I have now has the tan rocks/with the brown with black specks Flourite at the bottom which will get mixed in eventually. This tank has the black framing and the stand is kinda contemporary which is not my favorite and has black poles for the front legs and the inside of the stand has a cherry wood type color....can't remember what they call it. It has a smoky glass door which basically looks black. I was unsure if the blue would look well. If have noticed with the regular blue backgrounds that come on the backside of the black it looks sky blue when the light is off and darker blue when it is on. The blue I had before was a darker blue all together....kinda darker on the bottom than the top. I can't find those around here. I am not sure if the sky blue will look well with the setup since I have the tan rocks and this particular stand....kind of hard to explain why I don't think it will be the best match. It would look ok though, I guess, when the lights are on which will be everyday obviously. I already bought the background thinking I will use the black side since the tank has the black frame and the stand does as well. However, I am now unsure if I want to use black and thought maybe I should look into some other look.

I was looking online at different backgrounds and was wondering what you all thought shows the fish the best. My tank is taller in height so if I got the plant scene it would be harder if I cannot find the right scene in the right height. 

Thanks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

All my tanks have black backgrounds. To me that is the one color in a freshwater tank that will always make the colors of fish and plants *pop*.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> All my tanks have black backgrounds. To me that is the one color in a freshwater tank that will always make the colors of fish and plants *pop*.


Thanks, I am glad you encouraged me. I have always liked the black or the very dark blue, but then when I was looking at a lot of tanks on here I saw a lot of other types that looked good too. I definitely think the black would look better with my setup and color scheme than the blue. Thanks again!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

HollyinWA said:


> Thanks, I am glad you encouraged me. I have always liked the black or the very dark blue, but then when I was looking at a lot of tanks on here I saw a lot of other types that looked good too. I definitely think the black would look better with my setup and color scheme than the blue. Thanks again!


You're more than welcome. Your tank is going to look fantastic, you're putting alot of forethought into it!


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

im all about black, and if you saw a recent thread, you can get a window tint at walmart pretty cheap that sticks to your tank, instead of taping it!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup I second that totaly, dark background make the colors pop more, I either get a dark blue (like metallic look almost) or black, like black window tint and apply it to the back of the tank.
I also find the plants look better that way.
I recently used on of these rocky-planted poster things on one of my 10g's....It's coming down with the next larger w/c and exchanged by window tint its too much "fuzz" in the background.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

PRichs87 said:


> im all about black, and if you saw a recent thread, you can get a window tint at walmart pretty cheap that sticks to your tank, instead of taping it!


:lol: wonder where you read that from :lol:


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :lol: wonder where you read that from :lol:


I bet I know.....;-)....you are a very good improviser...I can tell. You also seem like you may be mechanically inclined as well. I have a little bit of that too (the mechanical part)...got it from my dad.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

PRichs87 said:


> im all about black, and if you saw a recent thread, you can get a window tint at walmart pretty cheap that sticks to your tank, instead of taping it!


 
Thanks for the response and that is a good idea. I already bought the regular kind that you have to tape, but I will remember that.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> You're more than welcome. Your tank is going to look fantastic, you're putting alot of forethought into it!


Thank you! I love pretty things and love to create. I see all kinds of great looking tanks on here. My problem is, I love all kinds of looks and will end up wanting several tanks to have several looks and not only several looks in decor but several different kinds of fish. Gee, I really have the addiction starting all over again. If it is not one thing it is another with me. Good thing I am not a substance user. LOL


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't set up any new tanks since this thread was posted, but the next one I do set up will probably have a background like this one:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/my-diy-background-18384/

Looks fantastic, if you ask me.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> I haven't set up any new tanks since this thread was posted, but the next one I do set up will probably have a background like this one:
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/my-diy-background-18384/
> 
> Looks fantastic, if you ask me.


Wow, that does look good! I am sure different shades can be used for each type of look. Thanks for sharing that thread.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

HollyinWA said:


> Good thing I am not a substance user. LOL


Me too, as it seems that's my nature. The B/F came home tonight telling me that the guy he's doing a remodel for has an 80gl tank (filter, heater, stand & hood included) sitting empty that he just wants "to be gone". After eight years I find it silly that he comes home and asks me if I want it. As if he had to ask...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

HollyinWA said:


> You also seem like you may be mechanically inclined as well.


:rofl:absolutely 110% NOT :lol: I just want thing s *certain* way on my tanks and being in the stix there's little options so I get creative and window tint works nice actually...and the stand....well don't even ask how many DAYS this took me, that would be too embarrassing to post here:lol:


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :lol: wonder where you read that from :lol:


NO CLUE WHO SAID THAT! I'm pretty sure it was me, NOT! hehe :lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

HollyinWA said:


> Thank you! I love pretty things and love to create. I see all kinds of great looking tanks on here. My problem is, I love all kinds of looks and will end up wanting several tanks to have several looks and not only several looks in decor but several different kinds of fish. Gee, I really have the addiction starting all over again. If it is not one thing it is another with me. Good thing I am not a substance user. LOL


Our Doctors from the Mod Team call this sickness MTS :-D

That's how it always starts, get one, set it all up after research...then you learned some stuff that triggers a 2nd tank and when you research that set up a 3rd....yea I know how that feels.....its a good feeling thou :-D


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Me too, as it seems that's my nature. The B/F came home tonight telling me that the guy he's doing a remodel for has an 80gl tank (filter, heater, stand & hood included) sitting empty that he just wants "to be gone". After eight years I find it silly that he comes home and asks me if I want it. As if he had to ask...


 
LOL So.....are you going to take it? How many do you have now? My husband probably would not want to tell me that one was available. He likes fish,but I don't think he likes it so much when I get too many. Not sure exactly why.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :rofl:absolutely 110% NOT :lol: I just want thing s *certain* way on my tanks and being in the stix there's little options so I get creative and window tint works nice actually...and the stand....well don't even ask how many DAYS this took me, that would be too embarrassing to post here:lol:


 
:lol: Didn't you build your stand and top yourself? It sure looks good!


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Our Doctors from the Mod Team call this sickness MTS :-D
> 
> That's how it always starts, get one, set it all up after research...then you learned some stuff that triggers a 2nd tank and when you research that set up a 3rd....yea I know how that feels.....its a good feeling thou :-D


Yes, this is true and it is happening to me again. Boy, what I could do if I was not worried that it would bug my husband. He is not controlling at all but you know how it can be sometimes. If you want another tank do you just go get it and bring it home with no worries? I usually mention little things here and there and then I go get it and bring it home. :roll:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

HollyinWA said:


> :lol: Didn't you build your stand and top yourself? It sure looks good!


Yea for the 55g  but a fellow carpenter-fish keeper on here said back then that it was built too sturdy, I could have used thinner wood too, oh well....It sure holds the tank and then some :lol:

Most of all with your horses and kids and the 2 tanks you already have and lord know what possible other critters....see if you have the time to spare too ;-)


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like your story Kymmie. My fiance is really into beer so for Christmas I bought him a beer brewing kit. He's been doing all kinds of research, etc. The other day he said, "So what kind of hobby would you like to get into?". I said that I'm already into the fish keeping hobby and finished the conservation with, "By the way, I need another tank"....hahaha. He said OKAY!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

LisaC144 said:


> .... and finished the conservation with, "By the way, I need another tank"....hahaha. He said OKAY!


:roflriceless ...


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Went to Walmart yesterday, bought a plain black background for 7 bucks!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

PRichs87 said:


> Went to Walmart yesterday, bought a plain black background for 7 bucks!


Niceeee - Updated tank pictures please :-D


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

PRichs87 said:


> Went to Walmart yesterday, bought a plain black background for 7 bucks!


 
Sounds good! I got mine (plain black background) at Petsmart when I bought the tank. Not sure how much it cost...can't remember. I finally put it on the back yesterday. It looks good. I will post pictures when I get the decor the way I want it. It is not completed yet. I also need to raise the powerhead up. The other fish store where I got it was out of the longer tubes and my tank is taller than the normal 55 gallon, so it is down way too low for my liking. It looks like a sore thumb to me. It is actually a 56 gallon.


----------

